# Prayers needed for my 2 yo son



## K80

We have just found out that my little buddy has stage four cancer.

Grant went home to be with our Lord and Savior on December 25 2014.  There is a video of his Homecoming Service on page 5.


----------



## Schafnet

K80,

My prayers are with your son and your family as you deal with this tragedy.


----------



## jvaughn92

I am very sorry! I wish the best to all of you! Your son and your family will definitely be in my prayers!


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm very sorry and will keep your son in my prayers for sure. I couldn't imagine hearing that about one of my children.


----------



## DYI hunting

You're son and family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Jackson09

Steven, Both Katherine and I will be praying for your son.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Nicodemus

My family sends our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## watermedic

So very sorry to hear that.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Havana Dude

I am so sorry your son must endure this. My prayers for him and your family. Keep your head up bro.


----------



## mountain cat

We will be praying for y'all!


----------



## Nugefan

my thoughts and prayers are with y'all , keep us posted on his progress ...


----------



## Kawaliga

Praying for your son, and you.


----------



## Horns

Praying that he has a great recovery.


----------



## RNC

Prayers sent !


----------



## Maybin7777

Praying for him, you and the family!


----------



## j_seph

Prayers for you all, as I wipe tears away I ask if you need anything or is there anything I can do


----------



## dawg2

Prayers sent.  Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Paymaster

I am so sorry. My Prayers are with your son, you and your family, as you go thru this.


----------



## creekrunner

Prayers sent for your son and you and your family


----------



## T.P.

j_seph said:


> Prayers for you all, as I wipe tears away I ask if you need anything or is there anything I can do



Same here. Get well soon, Bubba.


----------



## hunter63john

Prayers sent for you and your family!


----------



## au7126

He is on the top of my list.


----------



## MOTS

Prayers sent up!


----------



## jmh5397

Prayers sent for your son and family.  God bless.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

You family has mine


----------



## sniper22

PUSH!!
Your son will be on top of the prayer list. I can't imagine what's running through your mind, but remember to keep praying and know that God's in control.


----------



## love the woods

could not imagine hearing that news. stay strong, and prayers sent from me and my family.


----------



## CAL90

Prayers have been sent for all of you.


----------



## Ronnie T

He and the family are on my daily prayer list.
God bless him.
.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

I'm so sorry. Your son, you, and your family are all in my prayers.


----------



## fredw

Prayers added for your son, you and the family.


----------



## gtparts

Can't tell you how broken my heart is for you,your son, and family. Prayers of intercession lifted from this corner of Woody's world.


----------



## Core Lokt

Praying that God's Will be done and your son is healed.


----------



## lagrangedave

More prayers from here also.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Prayers for little Bubba to be made well.


----------



## speedcop

I cant imagine. our prayers for little Bubba and you and family. As others we are ready to help if we can


----------



## jagman

prayers sent.


----------



## georgia357

Continuing to keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## tarrendale

Prayers sent


----------



## YellowKnife

Prayers sent


----------



## Sharpshooter

Prayers sent.


----------



## Big7

That's bad.. I will send one up for the little feller' and your family.
And put a little note in the written intentions basket tomorrow!

That's a force multiplier X 1600 family's. Hang in there and pray a lot.
Don't give up!


----------



## K80

Thank yall so much, the prayers are being answered to give us the strength to get thru each day.

If you would like to folow or know more. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=767418


----------



## Hankus




----------



## SAhunter

May GOD put his hedge of angels around your family and little bubba. Our family will pray for him and GOD's will.


----------



## rhodes31072

Praying for yall


----------



## deerhunter79

U got it K80! Prayers sent your way!


----------



## love the woods

Still praying that God will completely heal this little man, and give the family the strength that only he can give .


----------



## canecutter01

Prays up for K80 and family!! God Bless!!


----------



## GP Burdell

I'm very sorry to learn of your son's cancer.  I'm praying for him and that God will strengthen you and your family with His Spirit.  

It is a small thing but perhaps this might encourage you.  10 years ago, my best friend's son was diagnosed with cancer.  The treatment was difficult and they had several setbacks along the way.  But that young man is healthy, cancer free and is applying to Annapolis and West Point.  

There is hope and He is the light, even in the darkest of times. May God be with your son, you and your family.


----------



## K80

As I lay here I can't help but to think how wonderful and powerful our God is. My wife and I agree that we are dealing with this incredible well. This incredible strength and courage can only be attributed to the Lord as we are weak without him. He has answered yours and our prayers for strength and courage during this time.  However, we do realize we are mearly in the eye of the storm thus we ask for your continued prayers for our son and our family.

Dear heavenly father, I ask that you guide this poison thru my son's body so that it may distory this devasting invader.  I pray that you shield all of the natural parts of his body from this poison, God.  Dear Lord, I pray that you give him the strength he needs to bounce back from the side affects of this poison that is surely to plague him during the next few days and weeks.  Lord I pray that you fulfill his hunger pains and quench his thirst as he is on a feeding tube and IV fluids.  Lord, I pray that you give him understanding as he sees his sister run freely and leave freely while he is bound to his IV tree (as I call it) with its many hoses.  I pray that you ease the sandess and anger that comes across his face as he sees her move freely thru the room, in Jesus's name I pray amen.


----------



## Ronnie T

Amen.
.


----------



## Israel

little things become great invitations.
small cries become shouts of victory.


----------



## georgia357

Amen...


----------



## BRIAN1

Amen. So sorry to hear this. Almighty god, i pray your mercy and healing on this young boy.


----------



## Sugar Plum

I'm so sorry. Prayers sent your way.


----------



## Paymaster

Amen


----------



## K80

As I lay here in my comfortable bench bed, I can't help but to think back on the emotions I felt on that day in January 2010 when I found out that my first child was going to be a beautiful baby girl. As a man that was the youngest of three boys and had numerous nephews but only one wonderful niece, raising a daughter was a terrifying thought.  Infact my plan was to have many little boys running around the house and no girls...  On that day, I called up my dad and told him the news and the next thing out of my mouth was that I didn't know how to raise a girl.  A little boy you could kick them in the rear to make them straighten up but not a little girl.  Since that terrifying day the good Lord has eased that fear and replaced it with confidence (at least until the drama filled teenage years).  Over the last few days I have had the same or similiar fears when it comes to raising a son with cancer.  

Lord, I pray that you give me the same strength and guidance as I travel down this journey as you have given me down the journey of raising my first daughter.  God, I ask that you continue to reach down with your healing hands and take care of my son.

Dear God, I ask the you keep me humble so that I will only turn to you during the darkest of days. As it is very tempting and even easier to turn away if I just ever so slightly let my gaurd up for just a moment.

Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that yor reach down and comfort all of the patients and families that are sharing this wing of the hospital.  Lord it is reassuring to know that many of the parents I have spoken with have turned to you to guide them down the journey they are on.  However, I ask that you reach down and comfort those that don't know you or that has turned from you so that they may be drawn closer to you and/or find salvation through your love, grace, and forgiveness. 

Lord, I thank you for the clarity of mind during my prayers as I've never been good at or comfortable praying alound.  I pray that you may be glorified through them and recieve all credit, in your heavenly name I pray amen.


----------



## Gunnar75

Amen, my prayers go out to you and your family-god bless


----------



## Ronnie T

Our prayers will continue,  as we wait with you and your family.
.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

AMEN!!! My thoughts and prayers go out dailly for you and your family...


----------



## Bobcat II

Look to Jesus for his healing


----------



## Bow Only

Get the doctors to do a heavy metal screen on him.  They will not want to do it, but if he were my child, I'd make them do it.  

Keep your faith!


----------



## Bobcat II

Look to Jesus for his healing


----------



## egomaniac247

Don't know why stuff like this happens, it's way above my head....all I know is I'll pray for your family.


----------



## aka rotten

Dont know you or you me.Seven years ago my daughter was told she had stage 4 cervical cancer,althou no more grandkids she is doing fine,cancer free for better then four years and working again.May 5th to years ago fell at work broke hip,after being transfered to macon med.center and 2 hip replacement surgery they found out it was caused by non hodgkins lymphomia stage 4.As of right now i,m almost free of cancer,2 half pea size in neck instead of 18 cm.mass in stomach.All i can say is i,ll say my prayers for your intire family and thru ups and downs to come you,ll be telling your story to someone else down road.Be strong and God bless many times.


----------



## cramer

Prayers sent for your son's recovery and family's strength.
God bless you all!


----------



## cr00241

Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## Milkman

There is nothing I can say to comfort your family, but rest assured you have been prayed for.


----------



## bowhunter

Just saw this, my heart goes out to your son and family. I know God is able to heal him, and I am beleiving for his complete healing. The Bible says if any two touching and agreeing on any one thing it shall be done. I am agreeing with you on his complete healing. 
My family & church will continue to pray for you all.


----------



## NUTT

*Praying Tonight!*

Praying that God will heal this child and bring your family peace as only HE can!


----------



## K80

Please continue to pray for my son.


----------



## CAL90

Many prayers sent


----------



## oops1

Still praying for Grant.


----------



## Paymaster

oops1 said:


> Still praying for Grant.



Me too! He sure has been thru a lot! May God Bless and heal his little body.


----------



## Sargent

Continued prayers...


----------



## 4HAND

Prayers sent.


----------



## smokey30725

Prayers sent, my friend.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Prayers sent.


----------



## Core Lokt

Still praying for lil Grant and the family.


----------



## K80

Please keep Grant and our family in your prayers.  he has scans tomorrow and after the last five or six days we are not expecting a good report.


----------



## NUTT

*Prayers Tonight!*

God Bless your family brother!


----------



## siberian1

Prayers sent


----------



## Buck Nasty

Will do brother.


----------



## jigman29

Had to have my girl checked when she was 5 for cancer.I was a basket case for a while waiting on the results.I cant even begin to imagine what your going through.I will keep your little man and the rest of your family in my prayers.


----------



## jw37

prayers sent


----------



## K80

Still inconclusive, which is much better than expected.

Thanks for the prayers and please keep them up.


----------



## speedcop

we are still praying and pulling for the little guy


----------



## NugeForPres

Just sent one up for your son....


----------



## doublebarrel

Prayers sent. BB


----------



## buckspotter

*Continued Prayers your way K80*

AS a father to 3, I cannot imagine the heartache this brings you.  You have my prayers for God's peace and eventual healing of young Grant.  While we may never know the reasons for trials of this magnitude in our lives, we know God is in control and He cares.  We share your burden.


----------



## bhblackwell

praying right now for all of yal hate to hear about a kid having to go thru these things but god is in control


----------



## Northwestretriever

Praying for your son and your family.


----------



## SAhunter

Prayers lifted for the little man and your family. May Gods grace be with you all and his hedge of angels protect him.


----------



## MAC2

Prayers continuing to be lifted.


----------



## Core Lokt

Continued prayers


----------



## K80

Update from the 4th:

As some of you are aware, around three weeks ago Grant took a turn for the worst (one week after I sent out the update about the end of his original 53 week treatment plan and how good he was doing). He was scheduled to go in for his PET scan that Thursday morning, however, the night before he spiked a fever and was taken to the hospital for antibiotics and monitoring. An hour after being in the hospital Grant went into sepsis shock and his body started shutting down and he started having seizures. The doctors had to put his trach back in as his airway was collapsing and then he stopped breathing so they had to put him on a ventilator. At this time it was 4:45 am and I was called and told I needed to come to the hospital as we were likely going to have to make some decisions that no parent should ever have to make for their child… Thankfully, Grant stabilized after being placed on the ventilator and was only unconscious for around 12 hours. 

The seizures prompted a CT Scan which indicated three possibilities Grant moved during the scan, he had an infection in his brain, or he had relapsed. A follow up MRI and spinal tap was preformed to try and confirm what was going on. These test were inconclusive other than confirming Grant did not move and there was something presenting itself in and/or on Grant’s brain. The next few days were a roller coaster ride from hades with experts going back and forth between a relapse (relapse of RMS is a worst case scenario) and infection. All of the testing that was done during this time was inconclusive. Because the spinal tap, CT scan, MRI, blood work, and etc were all inconclusive a PET Scan was done at which point the spot/s in his brain did not show up. If it turns out to be AML we would not know about it until it was fatal if not for Grant spiking his fever and having seizures, so this does give us some hope.

Grant was placed on anti-seizure medication as well as strong antibiotics and sent home with a game plan of doing a second MRI two weeks from the first MRI. This past Friday morning we were called and informed that in two weeks there had been progression of disease in his brain and he had relapsed and scheduled to come in Monday (yesterday) to discuss our options.

At yesterday’s meeting it was still inconclusive what we are dealing with. We are either dealing with secondary AML (acute myelogenous leukemia) (this is the terminal leukemia that was mention in the previous e-mail that he could get from his maintenance chemo) or a relapse of Rhabdomyosarcoma. Up to this point when the doctors have referred to the possibilities of Grant getting AML it has been referred to as terminal, however, yesterday we were told that AML is the better case scenario. We have picked our treatment options for either scenario and will start another grueling treatment regimen hopefully by the weeks end. In either case, if it is not responsive to treatment the disease in his brain is considered aggressive, due to the amount of progression in two weeks between scans, and is a worst case scenario and time is limited.

Since Grant has gone into sepsis shock he is back to his normal self, however, in the last few days his left leg has become “lazy” whereas he drags or rolls his leg forward with his hip and it has gotten noticeably worse since Saturday. The cause of this is not readily clear but is very concerning especially if treatment does not start sooner than later.

Please continue to pray for Grant and our family during this time.


----------



## K80

Today's update:

The testing done over the last few days has ruled out AML (acute myelogenous leukemia) therefore, his Rhabdomyosarcoma has relapsed and we are in a worst case scenario as far as the doctors are concerned (statistically a 0% chance of survival). Grant will start an intensive weekly chemo regimen tomorrow. The drugs he will receive will be new to him thus the tumor has not had a chance to build a tolerance to the regimen he is starting.

At this point, and just as in the beginning, Grant’s life is in the Lord’s hands. We are thankful for the seizures as without them we would not know that he has relapsed and would have started a maintenance chemo treatment plan that would not have been effective on this and we would likely not have found the progressed disease until it was fatal. The doctors are hopeful the treatments we start tomorrow will give us more time with him while offering him decent quality of life for the time being.

With that said Grant is not your typical cancer patient, he is up and running and playing when clinically he should be bed ridden due to the harshness of the chemos he has received. His response thus far has surpassed everyone’s expectations. Many did not expect him to make a month upon diagnosis, including myself, we have learned to never count him out and to keep faith in the Lord. There is no doubt that Grant has done as well as he has because of the Lord’s healing hands.

Matthew 19:26 
With God all things are possible.

Thank you for the well wishes and prayers. We ask that you continue to lift our family in your prayers.


----------



## JustUs4All

Grant and all of your family remain in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NUTT

Praying for your family everyday. God Bless!


----------



## Howard Roark

Continued prayers for you neighbor.


----------



## K80

For those that don't make it to the campfire section, Grant went home on Dec. 25th.


----------



## Huntinfool

Thanks for posting this.  I think I needed to watch it.

Bud, again, I am so sorry.  I know that you have a very godly perspective on all of this and for that I am joyful!

No matter what, it is still difficult to deal with this and I am still praying for comfort and peace for you and your family.


----------



## ccherry

Excellent video and message. Thanks for sharing and God bless your family


----------



## DSGB

Touching video with a wonderful message. I have been amazed by the faith that you have displayed throughout this tough time.


----------



## ghadarits

Our most sincere condolences from the Hadarits family. We were all very saddened and sorry to hear this. 

As hard as it is for some folks to believe he's in a better place now.

God bless you and yours.


----------



## Core Lokt

DSGB said:


> Touching video with a wonderful message. *I have been amazed by the faith that you have displayed throughout this tough time*.



me too.

So sorry to hear this about Grant and I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## Core Lokt

Just watched the video, man that was very touching and great. God Bless to you and yours K80.


----------

